# Usernames



## Faz (Jul 15, 2008)

Describe what your username means.


eg:

fazrulz:

faz: my initials
rulz: noob

If you have a weird name, then just say why you use it, and where it comes from.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 15, 2008)

ShadenSmith:

Shaden - my first name
Smith - my last name


Pretty self-explanatory really.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pcharles93

P-1st initial of my Vietnamese name
Charles- My American name
93- Year of birth


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 15, 2008)

Lucas Garron
Uh-huh.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hadley - my first name
4000 - just, 4000.


----------



## Musselman (Jul 15, 2008)

Musselman

last name.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 15, 2008)

My first name and two least significant digits of the year I was born.

At some places I'm snake, this is why, or funktio, because I like functional programming and it means "function" in Finnish. I put my real name in a profile or somewhere else whenever I use something else as the username.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 15, 2008)

Levi- My first name
Leviticus- As being the third book in the bible, and it makes my name a sound a bit cooler, aha


----------



## genwin (Jul 15, 2008)

*GEN*eral *WIN*ter

something that stuck to me during a history class...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2008)

i made my first "rxbeef" account about 6 years ago and the alias stuck!

rx- the beginning of a band i like (rx bandits)

beef - a strange nickname i acquired at school when i was about 15


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 15, 2008)

My name originates from when I played http://www.rsclegacy.com. I was a little kid and I was eating at the time...probably! LOL.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 15, 2008)

ooveehoo is how my initials are pronounced in finnish. Oo for O, vee for v and hoo for H.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 15, 2008)

MistArts.

I don't know where this came from...but I guess banging my head on the keyboard?!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 15, 2008)

years ago i created my hotmail to be rachmaninovian as I was in love with rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto 
I guess I kinda stuck with it hehe. I like the 3rd concerto more now though


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

Alex is my first name and C is the initial of my last name. I've always wondered what Michael Gottlieb's means. (qqwref) ???


----------



## pjk (Jul 15, 2008)

PJK: my initials


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2008)

alexc said:


> Alex is my first name and C is the initial of my last name. I've always wondered what Michael Gottlieb's means. (qqwref) ???



I asked him once - he said it was a wierd sound he liked or something.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 15, 2008)

Dene said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Alex is my first name and C is the initial of my last name. I've always wondered what Michael Gottlieb's means. (qqwref) ???
> ...



How do you even say it? KU-ref?


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not too sure. For now I'd guess "kyu-kyu-*wr*ef" Where *wr* is like a "weh" sound mixed with a soft "r" sound.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2008)

Dene,
what does your username mean?

Fanwuq= last name + 3 letters of first name.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



I say it like queer-ka-ref. I know it's not right, but when I see it, that's what I think of.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always wanted to know what Jim Mertens' meant. And Ewks' too.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 15, 2008)

JBCM = my initials (extra one is because my mom kept her last name)
6 = I really have no idea
27 = day of month born on


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 16, 2008)

A few years ago I just tried to think of a name (for profiles in videogames) so I thought I have a cat, so CAT. and I will just throw on a #13. so CAT13.


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Dene,
> what does your username mean?



It's very complicated but I'll try and explain.

One day my parents were driving down a mountain and were contemplating Descartes' writings on necessary truths, those being truths that are certain in all cases, usually by definition. One such example used by Descartes was that if there is a mountain, there must be a valley, these are necessarily true. My parents were being all fancy at the time and could recall a better word for valley, that being "Dene". They told me this story one time and the word stuck, hence I use it as my username.

Either that, or I'm named after this guy


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2008)

waffle - i like waffles (they're tasty!) 
=ijm is a mystery


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 16, 2008)

HelloiamChow

Hello I am Chow.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, in my circle of friends i have been known to have a rather....spontaneous personality
 
And being one of about 8 asians in my school...


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 16, 2008)

sln- initials
cuber- DUH
21- favorite number backwards, dont ask why its backwards, i dont know either 

xD


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2008)

vault- i used to be very into pole vaulting. it has nothing to do with the soda Vault, which i hate.

312- birthday.


----------



## Jai (Jul 17, 2008)

Jai- my first name (full name - Jai Gambhir)


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, Jai. I never thought of that. Can you explain Jack's and Carson's too?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 17, 2008)

While you're at it, could you explain Harris Chan's username?


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 17, 2008)

I just wanted to be known as somebody who could cube on SWF(SmashWorldForums).


----------



## Jai (Jul 17, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> While you're at it, could you explain Harris Chan's username?


I can explain his youtube username, if you want.
Einstakonan is some fictional guy he created in grade 7 for this poetry assignment in english class (we went to the same school). Einstakonan consists of Einstein, Conan (Conan the Detective or something like that is a popular cartoon in Thailand), and the "ta" part, I don't know. I think it's just there to make the name sound better (Einskonan sounds pretty bad).


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 17, 2008)

Omg, Meitantei Conan is my favorite anime. Too bad they took down the only live streaming site.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 17, 2008)

alexc said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


He told me something that sounded like "kwureff." I say "kyu-kyu-ref," still.
And he is sometimes affectionately known simply as "qq."


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2008)

i say ku-kref


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I'm still the only person in the WCA database having a name (as listed in the database) that's an anagram of CUBER. So my username contains the same five characters twice.


----------



## ROOT (Jul 17, 2008)

ROOT

ya short for rootbeer.....i was drinking it at the time

and all caps so i dont have to remember stupid case stuffs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> And he is sometimes affectionately known simply as "qq."



How do you pronounce that? "kwu"?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths(1 syllable, tongue-twister)
I love sloths, I used to have obsessions over them, like whenever I went to a zoo, all I would do was search for sloths. anyway;
Lots- A bunch
of- ..? of
sloths- slow animals


----------



## toast (Jul 17, 2008)

Toast - I like toast. I got it one morning from eating toast for breakfast. .___.


----------



## joey (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > And he is sometimes affectionately known simply as "qq."
> ...



I pronouce that kew-kew! And it is indeed said affectionately.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 17, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> waffle - i like waffles (they're tasty!)
> = - (keep reading)
> ijm - "I'm just memorizing."
> 
> waffles help me memorize things. i eat them while i'm memorizing algs and stuff like that. and waffles are delicious but i like any breakfast item there is. weird but waffles help me cube so why not use it as my account for this site.



Hahhahahahahahahah if that is so, read Death Note. You'll love L. onemanga.com


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 18, 2008)

Andrea= My name.
Bananas= I'm kind of a hyper and energetic person. Plus, it ryhmed with my name.=D


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 18, 2008)

Alex - first name
DiTuro- surname

On a couple forums my username is dataro arekkusu, which is my name in japanese

Oh and my youtube username is cytrox557, it just sounds cool I guess


----------



## CanadaCube (Jul 20, 2008)

Canada=I'm From Here
Cube=I Cube




Hi Class, eh?


----------



## Ton (Jul 20, 2008)

Ton is my name


----------



## martian (Jul 20, 2008)

My name is Mars so I use 'martian' as my username xD


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2008)

weird name, mars.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2008)

StachuK1992
Stachu = My first name
K = Last Initial
1992 = yr i was born


----------



## shelley (Jul 24, 2008)

Gee. I'm not sure where my username came from.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 24, 2008)

jazzthief = a song from Depeche Mode, one of my favorite bands
81 = my year of birth


----------



## cwdana (Jul 24, 2008)

CW = "copywriter" - i.e., my job. I'm a copywriter (I write the copy) in advertising. Nothing to do with the (R) symbol.

Dana = my name.


----------



## Carson (Jul 25, 2008)

Carson=My first name...

On most other forums I am known as slug... This is a shortened version of 'slug'ish which I use for online gaming. Notice it is not "sluggish", but instead 'slug'ish. This is as pertaining to a bullet(slug) and not meaning slow. Not a good alias for cubing however


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 1, 2008)

edd5190 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > waffle - i like waffles (they're tasty!)
> ...



L FTW! Near sucks in comparison.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 1, 2008)

My name explains itself, I believe.


----------



## Zachary_Wisniewski (Aug 4, 2008)

My username may or may not be my real name. Some think it's John Rae, but that is a silly idea, because I never said it was.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 6, 2008)

hagen dazs master is what mine is supposed to be...however many years ago someone made a typo and i've used it ever since...


----------



## Kyorinkai (Aug 7, 2008)

My username comes from something rather strange, Kuji-In of ninjutsu. Rin, Kyo, Toh, Sha, Kai, Jin, Retsu, Zai, and Zen. Kyo meaning direction of energy, Rin meaning strength of mind and body, Kai meaning premonition of danger. If anyone's interested in the others just look it up, it's rather boring though. I used it a while back while studying ninjutsu and martial arts and just kinda kept it. You can call me weird if you'd like, I am really, I enjoy being so.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 7, 2008)

shelley said:


> Gee. I'm not sure where my username came from.



Haha I think it's some kind of cipher, must be.

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Gee. I'm not sure where my username came from.
> ...


No, it's a clue about her father and mother!
[Explanation]
Shelley should be pronounced as Shell Lee. Obviously that means her mother is a mermaid and her father can now tell Jasmine that they are (half) sisters
[/Explanation]


----------



## mrCage (Aug 7, 2008)

Musselman said:


> Musselman
> 
> last name.


 
Not muscle man?? Reassuring 

- Per


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 7, 2008)

I got mine from playing too much Kirby 64: Crystal Shard. Last game I ever bought while I was still living in the United States.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Musselman said:
> 
> 
> > Musselman
> ...


Reassuring? Watch this

Now I know the Musselman
---the Musselman, the Musselman
Now I know the Musselman
he lives in Scheveningen
(well, obviously he doesn't live in Scheveningen, but this is already confusing enough)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2008)

A lot of people ask what my username means

my name = *Sa*rah *St*rong
random fav. #= 967 (I chose that number when I was 7 years old for absolutely no reason, and just started to use it in usernames)

I used to use sast967 but I didn't like how people would pronounce "sast", it just sounds strange, so I switched the "st" and the "967" around to get Sa967St, its pronounced "es-ay-nine-six-seven-es-tee"


----------



## Escher (Aug 29, 2008)

mine is just cos i like M.C.Escher... absolutely nothing else to do with me or cubing...


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 29, 2008)

Vulosity

Vu= Last Name

losity= ????

I tried to make it "Vulocity" but I spelled it wrong.

I tried to make my username sound like velocity.

Here's the pronouciation.

voo-loh-si-tee


----------



## toast (Aug 30, 2008)

I like toast 
A lot.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 30, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball is my workplace login name for Robert Johnson, plus my primary hobby which is playing pool (8 ball, 9 ball, straight 14.1).


----------



## coinman (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i'm a coin dealer, coin collector and a part owner of the biggest coin auction house in Sweden.. Is that a good enough reason to call ones self coinman?


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 12, 2009)

ManSpider, inverted spider-man 
Lol, actually i took the villain's name of the series "Burnt face man"


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 12, 2009)

I just like small kittens. They are very small.


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

Odin- Odin is the king of the Æsir gods (Norse Mythology)
I picked that name cuz i love mythology. Come to the 2009 Austin spring to find out my real name.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 12, 2009)

D4m4s74, 1337 for damasta
I first used it as a hacker's "nickname" (to hide my identity)
the D is my initial, I made d4m4s74 out of it because it sounded cool (didn't intentially mean the master with it, but maybe subconsciously)

I also go under the name "alfred nonymous"
I used it as a fake name for prank calls a few times (A.Nonymous) and it grew on me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 12, 2009)

Emerson Herrmann
First name Last Name


----------



## rckclmb124 (Jan 13, 2009)

rckcmb124

rckclmb is rock climb without vowells I really enjoy it
124 When I first made an account here it was rckclmb123 (123 my favorite number) and then I accidently deleted the activation email... so I made another one and changed the 3 to a 4.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 13, 2009)

happa means half-japanese. 95= my year of birth.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 13, 2009)

minsarker is my name lol, min is first name and sarker is my last name

pretty simple and boring here


----------



## happa95 (Jan 13, 2009)

minsarker said:


> minsarker is my name lol, min is first name and sarker is my last name
> 
> pretty simple and boring here



Woah, min is such an awesome first name!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 13, 2009)

happa95 said:


> happa means half-japanese. 95= my year of birth.


happa=leaf XD


----------



## happa95 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > happa means half-japanese. 95= my year of birth.
> ...



hahaha yes it is leaf... but hapa is the american term for half-japanese. So i was like, why not just spell it wrong so i can be both? XD


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryan: my first name
Rex: my brothers name
116: I got this on neopets or something because "ryanrex" was taken.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 13, 2009)

My name is Ian and I play guitar, so, I'm mati rubik


----------



## happa95 (Jan 13, 2009)

mati rubik said:


> My name is Ian and I play guitar, so, I'm mati rubik



Ummmm.... how does that relate?


----------



## toast (Jan 13, 2009)

I-I-I like toast...


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 13, 2009)

SpyydeR

One of the aliases I use when playing quake and street fighter 3. My other alias is Fuzzy_Britches.


----------



## Littlegupper (Jan 13, 2009)

The Little Gupper is the name of a boat in GTA.
It sound funny but I have no idea what it means


----------



## mazei (Jan 13, 2009)

toast said:


> I-I-I like toast...



Yes we know!

mazei

M=Mohamad
azei=azraei
just without the r and second a.

Made this around 2 years ago since I just wanted a nickname to use for gaming, thus this was born.

Anyone can explain Rama's and Erik's? I'm sooooo confused about theirs.


----------



## VirKill (Jan 13, 2009)

You confuse Rama's nick???


VirKill = Virus/Virtual Killer

I loved to play and code Visual basic virus at highschool. I search some vb virus in computer labs and crack it to see the source code.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 13, 2009)

VirKill said:


> You confuse Rama's nick???
> 
> 
> VirKill = Virus/Virtual Killer
> ...


I always thought it referred to virgin killer (either the killer of virgins, or a virgin who kills)


----------



## 12150w (Jan 14, 2009)

12150- just a random assortment of numbers that I enjoy saying for some unkown reason
w- because I had to put a letter in my e-mail addres I used w (the first letter of my first name) and I didn't want to change it so I can remember it easier


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 14, 2009)

Just sound it out. I am a fan of psychology.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 14, 2009)

happa95 said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Ian and I play guitar, so, I'm mati rubik
> ...



just kidding 

My name is Matias Macaya, and I like rubik's


----------



## jcuber (Jan 14, 2009)

J = first letter of my first name (jacob)
cuber = I'm not sure....


----------



## coolmission (Jan 14, 2009)

About 10 years ago, I asked my father to register a Yahoo e-mail address for me since I didn't have internet at that time. I let him chose a nickname for me as long as it wasn't something horribly childish. Meh, I guess it was a pretty average online alias for a 10-year old  It kind of grew on me, even tho I usually go by the name cm, _cm or nonSENSE nowadays.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 14, 2009)

About 9 years ago, a co-worker that knew I was seriously into Ice Hockey started calling me "SlapShot". I didn't mind, because it is also a cool movie.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jan 15, 2009)

*LukeMayn*
................
Guess what my name is!

btw the stars are shiz


----------



## happa95 (Jan 15, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> *LukeMayn*
> ................
> Guess what my name is!
> 
> btw the stars are shiz



cmon, you're supposed to tell us!


----------



## maxcube (Jan 15, 2009)

Maxcube

First name=Maxwell
I like cubing.

You can also think that I cube at *max*imum speed.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 16, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Maxcube
> 
> First name=Maxwell
> I like cubing.
> ...



Do you? Do you really? I think there's room for improvement


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 16, 2009)

deco......= i dont really know any more..... maby i like the art period?????or maby cuz my name is Damian Edward Canton Olivas...... hmmmm mystery for the ages.... ok maby its a little bit of both

and ya the 122392 part is my birthday 12/23/1992


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 16, 2009)

JTW-My initials
2007-When I started cubing.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 16, 2009)

cookingfat is an online name I've had for a few years now and it's just stuck. 

It stems from an old joke where one kid says to another, "my cat is called 'cookingfat'. Well that's what I think my dad says when he trips over it"

and my avatar is a tub of cooking fat.


----------



## Peedekaa (Jan 16, 2009)

Peedekaa aremy initials pronounced in dutch pee= P de=de kaa=K


----------



## SRV (Jan 16, 2009)

My name is taken from my favorite blues guitarist, Stevie Ray Vaughan

Its his initials!!!!! 
I could never find a name to keep online, so I change from time to time...


----------



## (X) (Jan 16, 2009)

(X) comes from my steam name which is the same and I use it cause it fits with the clan I am in which is called Faktorenes orden which means the order of the factors in norwegian and I call myself F(x) or Faktor(x) in cs. 
(x) can also be a picture of the aim in cs, and it also means unknown, which is cool


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 16, 2009)

ya its just sorta been my name for everything so i just used when i made my account here

i needed a username for something (i dont acutally even remember what it was) and i loved the old zelda games (MM and OT were my favs) and when i was little i thought the garos were really cool and and garomaster was really really cool (he had flaming swords! ) cuz he was their leader, so thats what ive used for a long time. the 1337 was just cuz i needed numbers after it for some place or another so i just added that 

btw this is a really cool thread idea


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 17, 2009)

Krazed: Crazed
Kat: Cat
Reason: Love cats
Other Reason: I is crazy!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't remember where mine came from, It seems to me that it was a joke for something a long time ago. haha
92 was the year i was born though.
I use this for EVERYTHING!

once in a great while I'll also use "UniRyder15", like if I need two accounts on something or my backup email address.
and for that one: I ride unicycles, and i was 15 when i made it 

Edit, I guess I did this twice? hah!


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 17, 2009)

Got mine from Neopets back when i was 8 -- my brother signed me up for an account trying to use the username abr... didn't work, but it returned abr71210....
abr71310 is a disambiguation of that, but i've built myself a fake identity for online chat rooms around it...

ab = abe
r = rowlaonds
71 = year of birth
3 = march
10 = day...

rofl...

Not that it matters much anyway.


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 17, 2009)

4weeksandimsub60.... umm... it means I had the cube for 4 weeks and I went sub 60... it also means I'm an arrogant jackass.


----------



## julesv (Jan 18, 2009)

jules is my first name and v is the initial of my last name ---> venturini


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 18, 2009)

ooh....
n00b=im a n00b 
cubix= a cuber basically, in n00b language(well not rly)


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes jun, you are a noob.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 30, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?

*msemtd* == *M*ichael *S*tewart *E*rskine, *M*apping *T*echnical *D*evelopment

These were my company initials at my first job -- makes a good username as it's unlikely to be used already.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 30, 2009)

bam = my initials

man = i don't know

1108 = month-day of my date of birth


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 30, 2009)

4weeksAndImSub60 said:


> 4weeksandimsub60.... umm... it means I had the cube for 4 weeks and I went sub 60... it also means I'm an arrogant jackass.



I was sub-60 after 2.5 weeks. 
Then remained there for over 2 months.


----------



## Edam (Jan 30, 2009)

Edam.. 
My names Adam, but some friends started calling me Edam a while ago and it stuck. 

If i can't use Edam i tend to use BlackoutCurtain. Which is a lovely song by Now it's Overhead.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2009)

Finnish for colourful/multi-coloured.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 19, 2009)

Richard-My first name 
Zhang-My last name


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 19, 2009)

AndyRoo = A nickname i got a year ago.

My usernames are usually like; AndyRoo123 or AndyRoo789 etc

My name's Andrew btw.


----------



## Meisen (Aug 19, 2009)

Meisen is derived from my surname; Meistad. It just kindof stuck to me in my schooldays 

Fun fact: The bird "titmouse" is called "meis" in norwegian, Meisen means; that particular titmouse, or something like that.


Btw; I do not look like a titmouse in any way


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a painkiller.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 19, 2009)

remember counter strike? simply put, i suck badly at it.. hence my username


----------



## idpapro (Aug 19, 2009)

IDPA= International Defensive Pistol Association
pro= im awsome
even though i suck!

i also use ipods_rocks, cuase they do!


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

I like pies and I'm the king of them, or master. They just took me by force, alright? So I didn't want to be the piemaster, but here I am, I AM the piemaster.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 19, 2009)

rubiks=for no reason a cool word

lizard=just cuz they r green


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 19, 2009)

kj= my first and middle initial

cellist= I play cello


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 19, 2009)

sub = abbr. for subwoofer, which plays the main part at my favourite music genre (also produce it)
deep diving, being a part of it and being influenced by it


----------



## fundash (Aug 19, 2009)

fun= i like doing fun things...

Dash= my usual nickname, my full name is Dashel


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 19, 2009)

Rubik's = cube part.
exer = the middle of expert and begginer.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot what my username was... >*sigh*< but assuming it's Cyrok215 like most of my current ones this ones a long story.

When I was 8 I made an account on Lego.com, I wanted to be Cy, but obviously it was taken. It gave me 5 options one of them was Cy215 I don't know why it chose 215 it doesn't have anything to do with my birthday, but I chose that. I made a couple other internet accounts later all named cy215 then my friend told me about runescape (yay! I quit... it rots your brain) so I tried to register, I did and then tried to play. I then found out it didn't work on my computer at the time. About a year later I checked again because I heard some people talking about it on a forum. I tried to log in but I had forgotten my password. I made a new account and I just added the ro because of my name being Cyrus, Cyro just sounded cool....

Now I needed to make a youtube username because I had found a long lost cousin in a video and was going to send him a message, I made an Account Cyro215 and Tried at the time I couldn't figure it out so I gave up. About a year ago I decided I should upload one of my linerider videos to youtube so I did, but I had forgotten my password for Cyro215 and my friends had started to call me Cyro Karat.... I don't know why.... but then I added on k to the end and Made...
*CYROK215!!!!!*



I now am known as either Cyrok215 Cyrok Cyro Karat or Capten Karat.... (Capten Karat is a whole 'nother story.....)

Gosh that was my longest post yet!



> cellist= I play cello



You play Cello, me too! Sweet! Do you use suzuki books?


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 19, 2009)

Um...I have one of the suzuki books, like the 5th one or something. I don't really like them though. I'm practicing for high school auditions!


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 19, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> Um...I have one of the suzuki books, like the 5th one or something. I don't really like them though. I'm practicing for high school auditions!



Oh I am in the 4th one I use it for my private lessons I am in the 8th grade though... I won't be in Middle school orchestra because I have geometry which is during the same time.


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 19, 2009)

Hm... That's kind of weird that you can't do orchestra and geometry. Our schedules were organized so that couldn't happen.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 19, 2009)

C = my first initial
ride5 = rideS ...cos I ride and I ride


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2009)

My name is Forte. Actually.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, my initials are ZP, so eventually I found others calling me zippy(?) So, given time, I somehow aquired a nickname for my nickname: zipdog. The twelve is just a random number...


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 19, 2009)

WRB= My intials
4= My favorite number


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 5, 2010)

blake= my first name

4512= idk just came up with it


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 6, 2010)

My username is JeffDelucia. My real name is Jeff Delucia. Simplicity pwns.


----------



## whauk (Feb 6, 2010)

well get ready for a long story:
my father once made a yt account named whauk (his name is actually w. hauk) and never used it. when i started cubing i just took this account and use the name here and there. 
in fact my name is moritz karl but my parents arent married and thats why my last name is different from my fathers one


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 6, 2010)

I was sitting in my chair, thinking of a name for kartrider. And this demonic child came out


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 6, 2010)

whauk said:


> well get ready for a *long* story:
> my father once made a yt account named whauk (his name is actually w. hauk) and never used it. when i started cubing i just took this account and use the name here and there.
> in fact my name is moritz karl but my parents arent married and thats why my last name is different from my fathers one



Meh.
It wasn't _that_ long.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 6, 2010)

CitricAcid. 

Its my alias in almost everything. No more actual explanation.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm Colourful.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I'm Colourful.



Oh.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

kp- my intials
rox- had to add something on because kp1994 was already taken, and it sounds like k prox, which kinda sounds cool
1994- I was born


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2010)

It's me, but not me.
Period.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 6, 2010)

Temur the great Amir
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amir+temur&l=1
also known as tamerlane


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 6, 2010)

ia=first two initials
simp=short of "simpson" my last name.
1997 YEAR i was born



:3


----------



## chris410 (Feb 6, 2010)

My name is Chris and my race number is 410 (I let my wife pick it out when I got my race license so, she picked 410 which is April 10th...our wedding anniversary) Well, now I have no excuse to ever forget our wedding anniversary!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Temur the great Amir
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=amir+temur&l=1
> also known as tamerlane



Wtf, why would you lmgtfy _that_?
You could have just linked to the Wikipedia article. >_<
>*sigh*...<


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 6, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> ia=first two initials
> simp=short of "simpson" my last name.
> 1997 month i was born
> 
> ...


1997 is not a month, do you mean year?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> 1997 is not a month



It's not?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 6, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > ia=first two initials
> ...



yes. i fixed it


----------



## cmasirius (Feb 6, 2010)

cma= the abbreviation of Canis Major, the constellation
sirius= the brightest star in Canis Major, also the brightest star in the sky
I was obsessed with astronomy when I was younger, and I still use the name. Anything else just sounds weird to use.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 6, 2010)

Zaker actually came from the word "zakar", which means a p*nis in malay language (yes i am very perverted!) so i decided to change one letter in it to make it less sick. the two x are there for no particular reason. and some friends sometimes call me Zachary because of "zaker"


----------



## Carrot (Feb 6, 2010)

Odder is danish and means otter =D And everyone calls me Odder for some reason O___o


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread is old, so I think I've posted in here before.

"Zane" - My name

"C" - Initial for my last name "Carney"

"_" - As for the the underline, I can't remember why I put that there, I use "Zane_C" for oretty much all my users so I just gave it the underline.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> This thread is old, so I think I've posted in here before.
> 
> "Zane" - My name
> 
> ...



I agree with your sig.


----------



## Dionz (Feb 6, 2010)

dion is my name but it was taken so i put an z after it


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 6, 2010)

"Mit Kidstardust im Schlachthof" A poem by Charles Bukowski.... Dont know the exactly translation 
word by word it is: With Kidstardust in the slaughterhouse....


----------



## Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

I like foxes. They are cute.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 6, 2010)

Musli = A mis-spelling of Muesli. It has nothing to do with Muslims...

4 = Well, that's pretty obvious.

Brekkies = Breakfast.

I don't even like Muesli, so I don't think I have ever had it for breakfast either. It's the pinnacle of random usernames.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2010)

I've always been curious about your name whether it actually does apply to you or it is just random, interesting.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 6, 2010)

I found my user name mistakenly...


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 6, 2010)

~My parents call me fatty, so since tyrannous means large it thus became Tyrannous for my username


----------



## Provectus (Feb 6, 2010)

Provectus is Latin for Advanced. I think. I remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## Edward (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've posted here before. Oh well.


Edward= My first name.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 6, 2010)

Literal translation of my Swedish surname.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Its a weird distortion of a date.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder what my user name means...


----------



## Meep (Feb 6, 2010)

Meep - Something you can quickly and spontaneously just scream out -> "MEEEEP!!!!"

137456 - It's 654731 backwards. (That's seriously why I use it)


----------



## Logan (Feb 6, 2010)

Meep said:


> Meep - Something you can quickly and spontaneously just scream out -> "MEEEEP!!!!"
> 
> 137456 - It's 654731 backwards. (That's seriously why I use it)



your Username doesn't have 137456 after it.


Logan- My name. (although I do want to change it to LoganKelly (my full name)(sounds more professional).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Meep - Something you can quickly and spontaneously just scream out -> "MEEEEP!!!!"
> ...



change it to "LoganShelley".


----------



## Logan (Feb 6, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



why?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 6, 2010)

Phoenix Death
The Phoenix doesn't die.
Her flames bring death to you.


----------



## Forte (Feb 6, 2010)

My username comes from my love of satellites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FORTE_(satellite)


----------



## Fox (Feb 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> My name is Forte. Actually.





Forte said:


> My username comes from my love of satellites.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FORTE_(satellite)


:confused:


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fox said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Forte. Actually.
> ...



ololol


----------



## SebCube (Feb 6, 2010)

Seb=part of my first name (Sebastian)
Cube=because I like to cube.


----------



## Meep (Feb 6, 2010)

Logan said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > Meep - Something you can quickly and spontaneously just scream out -> "MEEEEP!!!!"
> ...



It's my more common username (Such as for my Youtube account), since Meep is taken a majority of the time =(


----------



## AnsonL (Jul 16, 2010)

AnsonL。just AosonL。


----------



## Zubon (Jul 16, 2010)

Zubon because I love pants!


----------



## Edward (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if I posted here.

My name is Edward. Hi.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 16, 2010)

The Bloody Talon
another name for hwoarang of tekken, a taekwondo blackbelter like me,..


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2010)

Edward said:


> I'm pretty sure I've posted here before. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Edward= My first name.





Edward said:


> I'm not sure if I posted here.
> 
> My name is Edward. Hi.


----------



## nck (Jul 16, 2010)

nck.......It's a very long story...
It started out being 晓 which means morning in Chinese.
Then I decided to use akatsuki (a Japanese 'translation')instead, however, most people who knew me called me ak for short.
Then....it became nao can k...:fp
which eventually became nck....:fp


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, i live near cincinnati, and i like to fly...


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 17, 2010)

name

yup im cool

[email protected]


----------



## Samania (Jul 17, 2010)

I regret using this username. >__> 
Apparently I wanted to try something.. new. 
I was thinking of something that ended with "mania" since I was a bit obsessed with cubemania. 

I dont know where the "SA" part came from.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 17, 2010)

RopedBBQ? Erm I cant remember... and its only been a year. wut

I think RB in RopedBBQ stood for something. Maybe Rock Band... idkmbffj


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 17, 2010)

My name is derived from my real name
"Isiah Mustafah"

[youtubehd]_SrbHMPr3qk[/youtubehd]


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 17, 2010)

I love small kittens. When I grow up, I'm going to get one. And when it gets big, I'm going to kill it and get another small kitten =D .but not really.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

self explanatory


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a fat kid, male, started out being the alias I used for Halo on the xbox. When I went to a LAN center a lot I had to have a login, and I've always been called fatboy by friends, XPC = xbox and PC, back when I played Halo religiously with the Hot Boiz (if anybody here followed Halo in the early days) and every so often got to watch the Ogres play 

Halo PC was far too easy, I think that's what did it in for me for that game (as I dislike console controllers), and why I moved on to the Battlefield and Call of Duty series


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjviWgLQLe4

one of my favorite songs
i use this account name
for just about everything
now.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 17, 2010)

because i had no other ideas


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2010)

ben = my first name
1996 = birth year
123 = just 123, because ben1996 was already taken on youtube


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I love small kittens. When I grow up, I'm going to get one. And when it gets big, I'm going to kill it and get another small kitten =D .but not really.



Story of my life


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=69126&postcount=53
Wow. This thread is old. 
I posted this on the day I joined SS - good memories...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2010)

Kinch. A nickname of mine (which I actually quite like) because my middle name is Kin-Chi
2002. Because I was born then. No not really. My school username was shepda2002 because I started that school in 2002, so I just stick 2002 on the end of stuff now


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 17, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Kinch. A nickname of mine (which I actually quite like) because my middle name is Kin-Chi
> *2002. Because I was born then.* No not really. My school username was shepda2002 because I started that school in 2002, so I just stick 2002 on the end of stuff now



Hehe, I lol'd.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 17, 2010)

Big - big
Bee - bee
99 - I don't know

I dont even know why i chose this username...


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 17, 2010)

vcuber- I got my v5 like 2 weeks before joining and really liked it
13- my favourite #


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 17, 2010)

<-- Not my name.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> <-- Not my name.


WTF
Brandon Harnish?
What? That completely changes...this...it's..what?
Why would you make a non-famous name as your nick, and it not be your name?
NOW I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO CALL YOU.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > <-- Not my name.
> ...



He has fun with middle names too >_>

The V opens up a WORLD of possibilities for him.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 17, 2010)

Cuber= Im a cuber
kid= Im a kid
10= Its a cool #


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 17, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Just call me Ranzha.
"Nothing really matters.
Anyone can see.
Nothing really matters.
Nothing really matters, to me."

Also, V. is for Vliefodo.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jul 17, 2010)

cubemaster13
cubemaster um duh... noobs pwn
13... um idk


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 17, 2010)

Cyrus C. is my name.


----------



## Forte (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the rapper Rappin 4-tay so I made that my username.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 17, 2010)

The CubeMaster5000!

The: because I'm _*The*_ CubeMaster
CubeMaster: Cube solving robot that has never been made
5000: It's 2000 times better than the 3000


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> The CubeMaster5000!
> 
> The: because I'm _*The*_ CubeMaster
> CubeMaster: Cube solving robot that has never been made
> 5000: It's 2000 times better than the 3000



you mean 1.6666x better


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 17, 2010)

jms_gears1
jms = james w/o vowels.
gears = ..... idr...
1=1 <- infinite loop


----------



## Reptile (Jul 17, 2010)

Reptile in Mortal Kombat is a total badass.


----------



## Dratini (Jul 17, 2010)

dratini is a pokemon. I like pokemon. Dratini is cute.


----------



## tanapak1 (Jul 17, 2010)

tanapak1

Tanapak - my first name

1 - just, 1.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 17, 2010)

QC = Abreviation for Quebec, eastern province of Canada i live in, 

Cuber.... cuz i solve cubes....

4 = Escadron 4 de Maisonneuve Air cadet squadron i was part of for 6 years.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 17, 2010)

It was the first time that my name was not taken when I registered for something.


----------



## Chance (Jul 17, 2010)

Chance.

Just.. my name. Self-explanatory.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

~=It looks like a bird, which is what a phoenix is
Phoenix=Flaming bird that can't die
Death=If it were to die, in some way, it can finally go to _______(not saying, not wanting to risk a war)


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ~=It looks like a bird, which is what a phoenix is
> Phoenix=Flaming bird that can't die
> Death=If it were to die, in some way, it can finally go to _______(not saying, not wanting to risk a war)



i thought i pheonix was a fire bird that would burn to ashes for fun and ressucitate from his ashes....???


----------



## Chance (Jul 17, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ~=It looks like a bird, which is what a phoenix is
> ...



From what I know, it is a bird that, when it gets old, it will burn into ashes, and then be reborn from the ashes.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 17, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > ~=It looks like a bird, which is what a phoenix is
> ...



WTF is a pheonix?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 17, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Or we could call you Freddie Mercury, "mama ooh oooooh I don't wanna die, I sometimes wish i'd never been born at all"

On-topic- TeddyKGB is a character from the movie "Rounders" played by John Malkovich, I love the movie and him so i figured why not, plus I was already using it for other internet sites


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinch. A nickname of mine (which I actually quite like) because my middle name is Kin-Chi
> ...


****.
I feel OLD.
...oh. Missed the white text.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 17, 2010)

ariasamie
aria: my first name
samie: my last name
Aria or Arya is a Persian male given name meaning 'Aryan' in reference to a people of Scyth origin.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 17, 2010)

Anthony Huynh=
AnthonyH


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like to burn **** houses, people, cats all kinds of stuff 
Not really.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 17, 2010)

My real name is Thomas Gould. I shorten it to Tom Gould.
Rinfiyks = Tomgould but with every key shifted one to the left on the keyboard. I like it because it is pronounceable (Rin-fix).


----------



## jca11 (Jul 17, 2010)

jca - Julian Christian Anderson (my name)
11 - my fav. number


----------



## Elliot (Jul 17, 2010)

My username is my first name. Very original


----------



## Owen (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know. I just found it on my birth certificate.




Rinfiyks said:


> Rinfiyks = Tomgould but with every key shifted one to the left on the keyboard. I like it because it is pronounceable (Rin-fix).



Do that with "Owen" and shift it right you get "Perm". If you do it to the left, you get "IQWB" witch doesn't make any sense.


----------



## IM911 (Jul 17, 2010)

IM911--- I am 911

I am a 911 operator/dispatcher


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 17, 2010)

Toquinha - Brazilian Portuguese for "Little Toque", as in a piece of winter headgear (I believe Americans call them "beanies?") or a specific rhythm played on a musical instrument called a berimbau (ie: "Toque do berimbau"). Bestowed upon me by the mestres of Capoeira at my first Batizado ("baptism", the equivalent of a belt ceremony in other martial arts), a tradition dating back to when Capoeira was an outlawed practice, so practitioners were only known by nicknames to avoid police identification.

1977 - my birth year. Yeah, I'm old. Get off my lawn.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 17, 2010)

Super because my Science teacher called me Super Tru (Tru is the Second part of my Vietnamese name but full is Vu Tru meaning exactly translating to universe/space. Last name you can just check the registration on the Ho Chi Minh Open). Strawberry is because my math teacher calls me that since i always eat strawberries for lunch xD.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

I just typed some random letters


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 17, 2010)

Ehh, came up with mine when I was about 6/7. There was this channel on TV called Fox Kids, which is where the FK comes from, and I was "Krazy" about it.

Yeah, using K instead of C is cool **** when you're 6.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jul 17, 2010)

Systemdertoten
German for "System of the dead"

System: System of a down
Dead: Elect the dead (Serj Tankian album)
"Deutsch": Rammstein


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 17, 2010)

WhyuSosrs?

Why you so serious?

Do I need to explain anything else?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 17, 2010)

Jackdexter75 is a name I made 5 years ago when I made a runescape account. I had played the game Jac and Daxter. and I thought it was jackdexter so that's why I used it. and the 75 was added so the name was available. and I've used it for everything ever since. That's my story


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Jul 17, 2010)

hiphopopottomus is the name of a song by flight of the conchords-Hiphopopottomus vs. Rhymnocerus..
Also it sounds awesome!!


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 18, 2010)

jukuren in japanese... means mastery of skill or dexterity also 'experienced ones.


----------



## Logan (Jul 18, 2010)

Logan said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



lol. I used to be so stupid.


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 18, 2010)

[abc]toshiro.

[abc]: coz' of my previous gaming clan tag in here. i still think it's cool.

toshiro: hitsugaya toshiro. bleach.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jaysammey777:
Jay: my gecko
Sammey: my cat
777: Fav #


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 18, 2010)

Da= The
B= First letter of my name
Masta= master

I made this when I was like 10 so it just stuck


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Den- My name's Dan
Hil- nothing!!!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 1, 2010)

Mr = male
Cubism = a kind of painting art style (I dont paint like that but I paint) + it stats with cub....


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 1, 2010)

Onionhoney
Hmm...At first i had no idea of how to name it, so i just picked up two words from a book randomly. and That's it.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 1, 2010)

koreancuber. what else is there to say?


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> Onionhoney
> Hmm...At first i had no idea of how to name it, so i just picked up two words from a book randomly. and That's it.



Shame, I kinda hoped it might be some kind of chinese food


----------



## roundy (Aug 1, 2010)

roundy =round+y
because my face is round


----------



## MEn (Aug 1, 2010)

I like men


----------



## Thompson (Aug 1, 2010)

My name


----------



## Carson (Aug 1, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Da= The
> B= First letter of my name
> Masta= master
> 
> I made this when I was like 10 so it just stuck




Wow... I had been reading it as "dab masta" the entire time... lol.


----------



## Edward (Aug 1, 2010)

Not sure if I've posted here or not =/

My name is Edward.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 1, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> jukuren in japanese... means mastery of skill or dexterity also 'experienced ones.



Haha, my instant thought was a Finnish surname.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 1, 2010)

Puzzles = The Puzzler pretty simple.


----------



## Brax13 (Aug 1, 2010)

"Bra" = First three letters of my name ( Brandyn )
"x" = Cause I'm X-treme!!! Lol, I was a little kid when I came up with the name.
"13" = Lucky #


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 1, 2010)

Carson said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > Da= The
> ...



I know its confusing lol.


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 10, 2010)

Defender of the innocent, protector of humanity, and all around good girl, ductape_girl!


----------



## 43252003274489856000 (Oct 10, 2010)

Number of rubik's cube combinations 43252003274489856000


----------



## KYLOL (Oct 10, 2010)

kylol, a silly variant of Kyle. I was named Kyle at age 0, and it just stuck.


----------



## hatep (Oct 10, 2010)

hatep: petah backwards
petah: A variation of Peter, my name


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

Cameron = Guess... my name, duh.
RCTA = Not telling.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Cameron = Guess... my name, duh.
> RCTA = Not telling.


 
RCTA = Racing Cats to Amarillo?


----------



## aronpm (Oct 10, 2010)

Rosary Christian Tutorial Association


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

Regional Counterdrug Training Academy
Ringwood Community Teachers Association

I've seen them all.


----------



## ishumprod (Oct 10, 2010)

ishumprod :
ishum : a nickname who friends give to me

prod : production, ishumprod is also the name of a mini-label that i created for friends ( t-shirts especially)


----------



## andojay (Oct 10, 2010)

ando = nickname for Andrea
jay = first letter of surname, simple =]


----------



## flan (Oct 10, 2010)

Flan is my Nickname because he couldnt say Nathaniel properly and said flannel when I was a baby. My name on online games is usually RockManRock cos its cooler leik! and thats the stage name of a DJ from a random as 90's band called 'The KLF'


----------



## Cube-Fu (Oct 10, 2010)

Figure it out for your selves, it's not that hard.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2010)

Just a cuber who's anonymous. Either way, people can see my wca profile, so my name doesn't exactly make sense.


----------



## bint2d (Oct 10, 2010)

bint2d
bint = Bint(my nick name)
2d = 2nd December (my birthday)


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 10, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx

Well, Thumbs up is a symbol of liking something, or being happy (something along the lines of that lol). I originally used as my YouTube username, and planned on giving a thumbs up at the end of every video I made (didn't happen). I do it in some of my vids, rarely though. I just decided it would make since to have the same username to make it less confusing for those of you who watch my vids (no one). 

I also like the name Nelson. It's just one of those names that's kind of goofy. Little did I know, about 7-8 months ago I figured out that both of my Grandpa's names were Nelson...awkward.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2010)

RyanReese = my name
09 is the year i graduated


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Oct 10, 2010)

S is the first letter of my name 
Welsh is my Last name 
and 1000 because of something I cant say on this forum.


----------



## Toad (Oct 10, 2010)

SWelsh1000 said:


> S is the first letter of my name
> Welsh is my Last name
> and 1000 because of something I cant say on this forum.


 
YOU'RE 1010 YEARS OLD?!?!!?


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 10, 2010)

Does
It
Matter
What
My
User 
Name
Is


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 10, 2010)

Whenever I poop, it's electric.


----------



## Joker (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the Dark Knight...nothing that much to say about my name lol.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 10, 2010)

my favorite dragonfly.


----------



## pcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

"P" for the first letter in my name and I'm a cuber


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 11, 2010)

Magic: I used to be into MTG until 2 years ago.
Yio: Initials including last name. (pronounced [jii*joo])


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hic0057: My school code thing.

Haven't been bothered to think of a good nickname to use yet. Can anyone think of one for me. 
Name: Robert Hickingbotham


----------



## angelu1125 (Oct 11, 2010)

Angelu - My name
1125 - My Birthdate (11/25)

My mom made this up for me when I was like 7 or 8...


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 11, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> Does
> It
> Matter
> What
> ...


 
Really? Genious.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 11, 2010)

Lorken: The way I mispronounced the name of my favorite character in a book I really liked (some fantasy series, maybe Demonata) but I used it as a gaming name years ago and it stuck.


----------



## qpecmultitech (Oct 11, 2010)

Qpec means its leader of quality and multitech is multitasking!


----------



## Erik (Oct 11, 2010)

Take the first letter of my first name, then the 18th letter of the alphabet, then the I (cause it is me  ) and then the k since I'm always like: k k k (instead of ok) 
It adds up to Erik


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 11, 2010)

Erik said:


> I'm always like: k k k


 
Klu Klux Klan?


----------



## flan (Oct 11, 2010)

Erik said:


> Take the first letter of my first name, then the 18th letter of the alphabet, then the I (cause it is me  ) and then the k since I'm always like: k k k (instead of ok)
> It adds up to Erik


 
haha and I always thought it was from your first name silly me


----------



## theace (Oct 11, 2010)

I was obsessed with Ace McCloud from the Centurions since I was a kid. That's why my username is ALWAYS TheAce. Everywhere.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 11, 2010)

Dimwmuni is a genious! You have the best username...'nuff said.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 11, 2010)

Erik said:


> Take the first letter of my first name, then the 18th letter of the alphabet, then the I (cause it is me  ) and then the k since I'm always like: k k k (instead of ok)
> It adds up to Erik


 
whats frk17 then?


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Oct 11, 2010)

*M*ats *V*alk. I'm a *cuber*, and when I made this name I was *12* years old, so mvcuber12.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> whats frk17 then?


 
Eye've wanted to know that for ages...


----------



## Fire Cuber (Oct 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Eye've wanted to know that for ages...



This is what i think 

Frk = i think a something like inital from his email megafrkie or something like this

17 = how old he was when he made this name

It's wrong maybe i know. This is what i think erik knows more about his stuff


----------



## EricReese (Oct 17, 2010)

EricReese

Eric first name
Reese last namee

Also nameof best candy evar.

nuff said


----------



## 4. (Oct 17, 2010)

My name means 4

the dot is because there is a 2 character limit  

so yeah, just 4.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 17, 2010)

Mikan in japanese is orange.
One of my first days in japanese classes I was talking too much and the teacher, very angrily: "Hey, you. Tell me the name of this fruit in the picture."
In my little arrogance: "That's a... mikon. Too easy!"
One of my friends: "HÁÁ! He looks just like a mikan! He's the male one, mikon!"

That's it.
My nickname is way better than my name: Mario.
Always happened that in the middle of a class some friend of mine screams: "Hey... Mario! Where is Luigi???"


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 17, 2010)

jac and daxter.. it's a game. I thought it was jack and dexter when I made this. ( I was like 9) I was making a runescape account. and yeah I had to add the 75 cause 'jackdexter' was taken. Thus 'jackdexter75' was born. and I use it for EVERYTHING now.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

Fire Cuber said:


> whats frk17 then?


 
A while ago I thought...

frk = freak
17 = #17 in the world. So, Freak #17
No offense Erik! People who call you a freak are just jealous.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 17, 2010)

It was some comic my brother and I thought of in 6th grade and I ended up just using it as a username.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 17, 2010)

Mikon said:


> Mikan in japanese is orange.
> One of my first days in japanese classes I was talking too much and the teacher, very angrily: "Hey, you. Tell me the name of this fruit in the picture."
> In my little arrogance: "That's a... mikon. Too easy!"
> One of my friends: "HÁÁ! He looks just like a mikan! He's the male one, mikon!"
> ...


 
Isn't "Orange" in Japanese "Orenji"?
Spelled out オレンジ.

It's just that I've been taking Japanese for a couple of years, and I've never heard of "Orange" being called "Mikon." I could be totally wrong, though.


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think I've posted in this thread sooo

Edward is my first name.


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 17, 2010)

David = my name
Greece = a random country


----------



## Ben (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine's self-explanotory.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 17, 2010)

um because Im Fazs dad......


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread sooo
> 
> Edward is my first name.


 
2.


Edward said:


> Not sure if I've posted here or not =/
> 
> My name is Edward.


 
3.


Edward said:


> I'm not sure if I posted here.
> 
> My name is Edward. Hi.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 17, 2010)

My initials and my favorite band.

*A*lex *V*ander*G*riend *D*espised *I*con


----------



## Mikon (Oct 18, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Isn't "Orange" in Japanese "Orenji"?
> Spelled out オレンジ.
> 
> It's just that I've been taking Japanese for a couple of years, and I've never heard of "Orange" being called "Mikon." I could be totally wrong, though.


 
Em portugues fica mais fácil: mikan eu aprendi que era laranja ou ponkan, e na verdade em casa sempre chamaram de mikan a laranja, só que com a ocidentalização de algumas palavras, a japonesada começou a chamar de "orenji".
Vou dar um exemplo: no japão, se eu não me engano a palavra usada para banheiro é "otearai" (toilet), mas quem veio do Japão pra cá não sabe essas palavras novas, então aqui a gente aprendeu como "benjou", que mais tarde fui descobrir ser tradução para "casinha", aquele tipo de banheiro que tinha muito no interior ou em sítios, onde ainda não havia banheiro com sistema de esgoto.
A piada "mikon" é pq eu seria um "laranjo", entendeu? Tradução literal pra essa palavra seria "solteiro".


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

Mikon said:


> Em portugues fica mais fácil: mikan eu aprendi que era laranja ou ponkan, e na verdade em casa sempre chamaram de mikan a laranja, só que com a ocidentalização de algumas palavras, a japonesada começou a chamar de "orenji".
> Vou dar um exemplo: no japão, se eu não me engano a palavra usada para banheiro é "otearai" (toilet), mas quem veio do Japão pra cá não sabe essas palavras novas, então aqui a gente aprendeu como "benjou", que mais tarde fui descobrir ser tradução para "casinha", aquele tipo de banheiro que tinha muito no interior ou em sítios, onde ainda não havia banheiro com sistema de esgoto.
> A piada "mikon" é pq eu seria um "laranjo", entendeu? Tradução literal pra essa palavra seria "solteiro".


 
Ah, entende. Agora eu sei o que voce ta falando. E eu tava procurando a palavra errado, "Mikon" inves de "Mikan."
Voce tem familia Japones? Legal.

E esse "benjou" que voce descreveu, eh chamado "outhouse" em ingles.


----------



## adfoote (Oct 18, 2010)

a = first initial. stands for Alexander
d = middle initial. stands for Dean
foote = last name. It's pronounced just "foot." which is a tip off if a telemarketer ever calls me they ALWAYS pronounce it wrong.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm the only Narraeson on the internet. Literally.


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Narraeson said:


> I'm the only Narraeson on the internet. Literally.


 
So this must be you?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 12, 2010)

These were fun to read. My user name is my real name.


----------



## theraboy (Nov 12, 2010)

thera = from Audiovox Thera 2032, my first PDA phone
boy = besause I am a boy..


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 12, 2010)

musicninja17
Music
because i love music
ninja
cuz imma ninja,
17
my fav number.


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think it had something to do with Neopets, and it's like a cool version of my name. No clue where 63 came from but it kinda stuck.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 12, 2010)

masteranders1:

I acquired masteranders1 because I signed up on dealextreme to review a product, and I decided masteranders would be a good one. I originally wanted anders, but it was taken, so I decided on materanders. On youtube, masteranders was taken, so I took masteranders1. Master because I used to get letters addressing me as master (when I was 12 and younger, I'm 13, don't think they do that now) and Anders, my first name. 1 is probably my favorite number. 

I've also gone through a couple different names, consisting of favorite bands, initials, and other completely random stuff.


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

ianography: randomly came up with it when trying to come up with a new youtube account name. I don't think there's anybody else that has my name.


----------



## Edward (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't know if I've posted here, and don't feel like searching :T

Edward is my first name


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 10, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Describe what your username means.
> 
> 
> eg:
> ...


 
sorry to reply to the OP but I thought it stood for "F2L after Zeroing"


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 10, 2011)

Edward said:


> Don't know if I've posted here, and don't feel like searching :T
> 
> Edward is my first name


 
Page 29.  I belive you wrote the exact same thing, minus the :t


----------



## EVH (Feb 10, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Page 29.  I belive you wrote the exact same thing, minus the :t


 
Two different people, same profile picture.

EVH

Eddie
Van
Halen
my favorite guitarist


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 10, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> sorry to reply to the OP but I thought it stood for "F2L after Zeroing"


 
This made my day.


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cubing- Duh
321- first three numbers in birthday 3-21-xx


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> This made my day.


 
same


----------



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Describe what your username means.
> 
> 
> eg:
> ...


 


danthecuber said:


> sorry to reply to the OP but I thought it stood for "F2L after Zeroing"


 


Cool Frog said:


> This made my day.


 


uberCuber said:


> same


 
It seems I've created a monster.


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

My **CRAZY** HS Latin II teacher (who disappeared in the winter break) passed around a sheet and said to pick out a name.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 10, 2011)

tx789 came from my username from club penguin which i created when I was 8 I use that use name for a few things. tx was a random 2 letters and 789 so it is easier to remember.


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Every time I look at your name, I think you are in Texas.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 10, 2011)

tx789 said:


> tx789 came from my username from club penguin which i created when I was 8 I use that use name for a few things. tx was a random 2 letters and 789 so it is easier to remember.


 
Hey, why didn't you come to the Waikato Summer Open?  

I already posted mine...


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tall5001

When i first started playing runescape i needed a name and since im tall we decided Tall and then 5001 im not sure why we picked that but we did and i have used it for eveything since!


----------



## Magix (Feb 10, 2011)

Magix.. well

At first I was playing a game called Little Big Adventure when I was like 11, it was made by a company called MagicBall network, so I took my name as Magicball, then I got banned from a forum, then I made a new account called MagixBall, but since that looks kind of awkward, I changed it to Magix.

Sadly this name can only be used in smaller/new places since it's usually taken. Sometimes I just go ahead and add x's to the end of the name until it's available. Looks lame in most cases, but mine ends with an x anyway so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Julian (Feb 10, 2011)

Name.


----------



## slocuber (Feb 10, 2011)

Slocuber
slo - Slovenia


----------



## Nestor (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't remember if I posted this already: this is my FPS's nickname, means "An Abuser"... in Spanish is pretty funny.


----------



## cubersmith (Feb 10, 2011)

Cubersmith

Cuber - What I am
Smith - My last name
Cubersmith sounds like cubesmith - so i went with it !


----------



## BC1997 (Feb 10, 2011)

bc1997
bc:Initials
1997:year of birth


----------



## Jostle (Feb 10, 2011)

The middle name of Mike Jostle Link, which is an anagram for Jonte likes milk.
Jonte is a common swedish nickname for Jonatan, and he's lactose intolerant.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 8, 2011)

I LIKE CUBING 

I really wanna know what 'Kirjava' means,has he posted in this thread? Im too lazy to check


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> I LIKE CUBING
> 
> I really wanna know what 'Kirjava' means,has he posted in this thread? Im too lazy to check


It's Finnish for "Multicolored" I believe.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 8, 2011)

MrIndianTeen

Mr - I'm a guy

Indian - I'm from India

Teen - I'm a teen


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 1, 2011)

my names made of two words.
they both mean dragon.
in english and japanese.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 20, 2011)

professor:I hope to be a professor of some sort
alpha: alpha flight is my favorite superhero team
7:my favorite number


----------



## asportking (Apr 24, 2011)

I really have no idea what my username means, my friend used it a long time ago, so I just kinda use it now. I do know, however, that it doesn't mean "a sport king" as in a king of sports.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine is my name I think.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 24, 2011)

There was once a joke that involved 'té de tilo' (tilia tea in english) and I didn't understood it properly, and I was burning my head in the car thinking about it in, saying repeatedly 'tilotilotilo', but like fifty times, and then I mistakenly said tili, and I thought: 'Oh!, a name!' proceded by an insane repetition again 'hola tili hola tili' (replace 'hola' with whatever way yuu say hi to people), and when I noticed, my little brother was crying, he didn't liked the name and thought I was calling him like that. Told my friends this not-so-funny story and began calling my brother Tili, two days later he didn't care at all, I became TiliMayor (Mayor in spanish means older) and ye thats the username Ive been using in the last 5 years.


PD: Never thought it would become such a long story.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 24, 2011)

Satellitedanny consists of two words; Satellite and Danny. Danny is my name.
Now, you will hear the story of why I added the word "Satellite" in front of my name; My first computer ever was a laptop; it was a Toshiba Satellite A200-AH1. When I was setting up my computer, my mother told me to create an email address. I didn't know how so I asked the internet. I tried [email protected], but it was already taken, so I looked under my computer for some cool words and at that moment, I decided to use [email protected] so that I could remember the first computer I ever got! It stuck, so on all the forums I register at, I use the username Satellitedanny.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 24, 2011)

Collin: My first name
b: First Initial of my last name
xyz: last 3 letters of alphabet, cool right?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> I LIKE CUBING
> 
> I really wanna know what 'Kirjava' means,has he posted in this thread? Im too lazy to check


 
When I checked in a translator, I got "mottled"


----------



## vinylen (Apr 24, 2011)

played hon in closed beta, and this one guy was named vinylen and he sucked balls (it wasnt me )
so i stole his nickname


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

cookie: yummy
yo: Wats up
145: favorite #


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

uber = über
cuber = cuber

ya


----------



## RTh (Apr 25, 2011)

RTh

R: First name initial
Th: Middle name, which is Thor.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 25, 2011)

Help= help people with...
Cube=cubes!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jedi : I liked starwars when i was about 7 (when i made my hotmail)
5412: my bike combination


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Jedi : I liked starwars when i was about 7 (when i made my hotmail)
> 5412: my bike combination


 
Out of curiosity, where do you live?


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 25, 2011)

last name, occupation. well not actually professional....


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know..


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yamaha - used to have yamaha dirt bike
I dont really remember why I added the mmer to make it yamahammer
08 is just grad year.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 25, 2011)

because i am one


----------



## speed (Apr 25, 2011)

speed: it is clear 
but i chose it because i love light & time


----------



## Whippopotamus (Apr 25, 2011)

Whippopotamus
This is a mix between a whale, and a hippopotamus, and a shortened version of Whippopotamus Gluttonus Maximus....

Here is a drawing!


----------



## stoic (Apr 25, 2011)

My initials: L...W...D...geddit


----------



## NinjaLamprey (Apr 25, 2011)

Ninja- Ninjas are cool
Lamprey- lampreys are my favorite animal, and are strange animals which reflect my weird modifications.
Ninjalamprey- is also my name on most major websites lol


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 16, 2011)

minime: mini me, a name my brother made up when I was in 2nd grade getting my email. I was short so that is what he made. (Dont judge , I now claim it is latin for whatever minime is latin for)

12358: Fibonacci, noone EVER takes it. If it is taken by chance, I always just add a 13,21,34 etc.

Edit: Oh wow! I didnt mean to bump it after so long


----------



## jrb (Jul 16, 2011)

jrb:My initials


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 16, 2011)

Good unicorns never dance about mouse so licking interpolistic cows equals random
Take the beginning of the words


----------



## minime12358 (Jul 16, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Good unicorns never dance about mouse so licking interpolistic cows equals random
> Take the beginning of the words


 
Thats what I guessed originally, I am glad that I was reassured.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 16, 2011)

kirt - first name
pro - first bit of last name (or sometimes i think of it as being stuck up)


----------



## izovire (Jul 16, 2011)

izovire = sounds like "eyes of fire". It was a random username that I first used on a poetry forum 5 years ago.

Dan Cohen was the first person to call me "izo". It is pronounced "Ezo". Izo will be a trademark name, like "Izo Cafe" that will be a future business... it's sort of secret but a few people know already


----------



## emolover (Jul 16, 2011)

Emo Lover

Self explanatory.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> kp- my intials
> rox- had to add something on because kp1994 was already taken, and it sounds like k prox, which kinda sounds cool
> 1994- I was born


 
This, and I like proxies.


----------



## Maniac (Jul 16, 2011)

Maniac.

I am not sane.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll let you people figure out mine.


----------



## sauso (Jul 16, 2011)

In high school people used to call me sausage. (One day in Media Class i found a picture of a BBQ sausage and stuck it on my book.) So one day someone decided to shorten it to saus, and then in true Australian fashion someone added an o on the end. Hence sauso.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 16, 2011)

I Help people with their cube, or i need help with the cube. either one works


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 16, 2011)

last name, then what i do.


----------



## Edward (Jul 16, 2011)

Not sure if I've posted here or not :y

Edward is my first name


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> Not sure if I've posted here or not :y
> 
> Edward is my first name


NO, CANNOT BE


----------



## ianography (Jul 17, 2011)

Edward said:


> Not sure if I've posted here or not :y
> 
> Edward is my first name


 
You've posted in this thread two times before haha


----------



## majikat (Jul 17, 2011)

my name is Michael Jerry Kelso Atkinson (the middle two are nicknames) so the initials are mjka(t)...I added a few vowels to make it majikat.
Also, I really like Cat Stevens, and he had a world tour once called Majikat.


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know what my nickname means, my little sister used to say it a few years ago


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 19, 2011)

gyc- my initials
6001 - GOOI , my surname


----------



## Thompson (Jul 19, 2011)

its my name


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 20, 2011)

The DC Comics villain.


----------



## priceangels (Nov 15, 2011)

angels = from the book of bible


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 15, 2011)

n00b=i suck
cub3r=i cube sooooo it means i suck at cubing


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 15, 2011)

Thacker- my last name/my nick name

Nerd-I guess I'm a nerd because I'm a cuber?


----------



## emolover (Nov 15, 2011)

Have I posted here? IDK

Emolover: I <3 emo's!


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 15, 2011)

LeighzerCuber
Incorporate part of my name Leighton with lazer. Lazers are fast then cuber just to
mean that i am a fast cuber. (even though I'm not ). I couldn't really come up with anything else
so I went with that.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 15, 2011)

Petezorzz

Pete is short for Peter
zorzz is a stupid thing I came up with


----------



## Mal (Nov 15, 2011)

Mal was my 'Tag' when I used to tag.


----------



## Naillig (Nov 15, 2011)

Naillig is simply my name IRL backwards..


----------



## YrMyKnight (Nov 15, 2011)

YrMyKnight

Yr : You Are
My: My
Knight: Knight

So it add up into a sentence. You are my Knight


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 15, 2011)

uhh coz i made this acc to reply


----------



## samkli (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam - first three letters of my first name (Samuel)
kli - first three letters of my last name (Klingström)


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 15, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Thacker- my last name/my nick name
> 
> Nerd-I guess I'm a nerd because I'm a cuber?


 
Oh how could you say that?
Wtf does cubing have to do with being a nerd!?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> Wtf does cubing have to do with being a nerd!?



_Wikipedia:_ *Nerd* is a term that refers to an intelligent but single-minded person obsessed with a nonsocial hobby or pursuit.

Pretty sure cubing could be considered (for the most part) as a "nonsocial hobby or pursuit". Don't get offended by it - nerd doesn't have to be an insult


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 15, 2011)

intelligent?
Oh hell no!

yeah it doesn't have to be an insult but it can.
but I hate the fact that people think cubing is very hard and we are nerds and and ....
so yeah.
that's why.


----------



## Edward (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't remember if I've posted here 
Edward= my name


----------



## insane569 (Nov 15, 2011)

insane569
insane=random ness
569=random number
insane569=gamertag and YT channel


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure if I already posted but:

antoine = my first name (Antoine)
c = random letter
cantin = my last name (Cantin)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 16, 2011)

Yuxuibbs

Yuxu = first 4 letters of my name
ibbs= gibbs from NCIS (the tv show), just wanted to figure out a way to mix NCIS and my name and it stuck.
Now its my facebook name and other stuff.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 16, 2011)

Collin = My first name.
b = First letter of my last name (Burns)
xyz = last three letters of the alphabet, and it rhymes.
Pronounced: Coll (Like call with a short "o")-in-Bee-Ex-Why-Zee


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2011)

brand- my name, brandon
best- yes, i am the best (yeah ok)
awesome- i am awesome.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 16, 2011)

7 * 14 + 1 + my name = Axiys
that's how I got my username.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 16, 2011)

mrpotatoman-I like potatoes and when I was younger I called mr.potato head mr. potato man
14- My soccer number


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 16, 2011)

For some random website I kept entering usernames until one worked, got frustrated enough I made this and it stuck.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

Panda: Because I like pandas. Who doesnt?
Cuber: Random-ness


----------



## AndersB (Nov 16, 2011)

AndersB, my first name and my last name's initial.. Felt like going for a "regular" username this time.


----------



## 4. (Nov 16, 2011)

I like the number 4.


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 16, 2011)

cubeflip(540)

cube: cause I like cubes
flip: cause I like doing flips
540: at the time I made this username I could do a front flip with a 540 degree (1.5) twist. Now I can do a front 900 (2.5 twists).


----------



## jonlin (Nov 16, 2011)

shelley said:


> Gee. I'm not sure where my username came from.


 
duh, your name is Shelly Chang. 
Jonlin: my name is Jonathan Lin, obvious, huh?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 16, 2011)

Scotz- I'm Scottish (with a 'z' 'cos I'm street like that)
Bhoy- Celtic (my favourite football team)'s nickname- 'The Bhoys'.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheese - Cause I love the food cheese
11 - Hmm, not quite sure.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 18, 2011)

AgentKuo

my name was taken from a character in the video game inFAMOUS 2. Agent Kuo. 
She's an agent, helping the protagonist (or antagonist, depending on your playstyle) who gets Ice powers.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 19, 2011)

dygh.tjen

I loved GuHongs when i created this. So DaYan GuHong.  tjen's my name. =P


----------



## JasonK (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was a newb I thought I was the first person to come up with it...


----------



## ZalEw (Nov 19, 2011)

ZalEw 

Marcin ZALEWski


----------



## CubicNL (Nov 19, 2011)

Cubic because I cube and NL because I'm dutch


----------



## sam596 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sam596

Sam > My First Name
5 > Kinda looks like an S, for my surname initial
96 > Year I was Born


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 3, 2012)

cubersmith

cuber - self explanitory
smith - my last name

cubersmith - sounds like cubesmith


----------



## jla (Jan 3, 2012)

jl = my initials
a = the second letter in my first and last name


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 5, 2012)

gyc6001

gyc = Initial letters for my name
6001 = My surname "GOOI"


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 5, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know. It just popped into my head one day a couple years ago. Yeah....


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 5, 2012)

chrisalead :

chris : my first name is christophe
a : my family name is andré
lead : because I play the guitar (mainly solos and impros).

It's a friend of mine who found this nickname. I liked the fact that it resembles to chrysalide when you pronounce it (in english : chrysalis).


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 5, 2012)

fastcubesolver. It's kind of self-explanatory.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 5, 2012)

fastcubesolver said:


> fastcubesolver. It's kind of self-explanatory.


 
It would be if you were fast.

*is shot*

I've been using this username on lots of different stuff since I first started using the internet. I hardly remember why I originally picked it anymore, I hate it, and I've started changing away from it on sites that let you change.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 5, 2012)

I could've sworn I posted in here a few years ago, but couldn't find it.

That 70s Show = Favorite show. I was obsessed w/ it when I made this account. It was also my name for ps3 before this.
Dude = Referring to me as a #1 fan to the show. I also like the word.


----------



## Uberzj (Jan 5, 2012)

Uberzj
Uber as in awesome.
Uberz as in my last name in pig Latin (drop the "a"): Zuber
j as in the first letter of my name: Josh

I have never seen it replicated anywhere before. So I can maintain it on every site I register for, and I am top results on google search of it.


----------



## CubExpert (Jan 5, 2012)

cubexpert
the name self explain


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 5, 2012)

Immortal Chaos

Sounds cool. Plus fitting if you know who my avatar is.
The numbers mean nothing lol.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 5, 2012)

cannon4747
decided to try and find a better runescape username.
another one i use: cammobox
cammo: camouflage abbreviated because camo was already taken.
box: i have a camouflage colored box in my room and i decided to use that as a runescape username and that also stuck


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 5, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> When I was a newb I thought I was the first person to come up with it...


 
i thought i was the first person to come up with the keyhole method... lol


----------



## DarthCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

DarthCuber

Well, I am a fan of Star Wars. A big fan, actually.
There's a lot of SF serials I like, but among all of them, SW is the most iconic one.
It has Millenium Falcon, X-wing, Imperial Star Destroyer, AT-AT walkers and bunch of other
iconic vessels. Should I mention Han Solo, Darth Vader, Luke Skywalker, C-3PO, R2-D2 etc.

Don't get me wrong, I like Prequel Trilogy much more than Original Trilogy, but in terms of
vehicles and vessels (my favorite part) it's much less interesting.

So, that explains 'Darth' part.
Actually, I'm all about Jedis, so I don't know why I've named myself like a Sith lord.

I had some other ideas for nicknames, and here they are:
ImperialCube (SW, again)
4DCuber (I like 3D softwares, but 4D is much more cool)
X-Cube (sounded like something that exists)
MilleniumCube (SW, for the 4th time)

I guess that's it.


----------



## siyogi (Jan 7, 2012)

siyogi

It's from Shogi, a Japanese board game similar to Chess (the name of the game kinda got stuck in my brain, though I haven't played it yet). I just altered the spelling a bit. Shogi is a bit similar to my nickname, Shodi (which I spell "Siyodi" sometimes for no reason ).


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaycee = pronunciation of JC, my initals.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi my name is Aron Puddy-Mathew.
Aron + P-M + stylised as lowercase = aronpm

I should start stylising it as ar♥npm


----------



## buelercuber (Jan 7, 2012)

Bueler - last name
Cuber - one of my hobbies


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 7, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> It would be if you were fast.
> 
> *is shot*
> 
> I've been using this username on lots of different stuff since I first started using the internet. I hardly remember why I originally picked it anymore, I hate it, and I've started changing away from it on sites that let you change.


 
yeah, because I'm so slow. You suck Chris


----------



## JHB (Jan 7, 2012)

JHB is simply my initials. It began as a gaming name back in 1987 when I was pumping 20 cent pieces into the "Double Dragon" arcade machine. I don't play video games any more, but I still use it for things like my youtube channel (JHB Enterprises). Not very interesting.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 7, 2012)

pdilla

My last name, prior to my parent's divorce, was Padilla. 
So, Padilla + Pdiddy sort of idea = pdilla. Because I'm thug li dat*




















*I'm very Asian/White. Please feel the sarcasm.


----------



## joshs2000ss (Jan 11, 2012)

joshs2000ss: My wife came up with this. It's my name, Josh, and a car I have, 2000 Camaro SS.


----------



## Dillonzer (Jan 11, 2012)

My name, with zer added to the end for effect. I use this username for everything I do.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 12, 2012)

Ian-My name
The-For proper grammar
Cuber-I forgot


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 12, 2012)

quad = town I live in.
cuber= ima cuber.


----------



## SittingDeath (Jan 12, 2012)

Sitting Death is one of my RPG charrs in many games (mainly Guildwars) Dont remember why i picked it tho ^^


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> quad = town I live in.
> cuber= ima cuber.


 
quadcuber isn't your username...


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 19, 2012)

Da = The
Cuba = Cuber

So it's "The Cuber" in one word.
In a German forum, people used to think it's about Cuba, the country.

That's why I named myself "dacubie" in the other German Forum


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 19, 2012)

rubikmaster
rubik - stands for cubes
master - I didn't really mean master literally,basically it stands for being good at something
I don't really like my name anymore,I wish I chosed a better one,but,oh well.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 19, 2012)

NOt sure if anyone here remembers this. But yeah, that is an apple mobile. And yes, i ave had the nickname long, long before the mobile phone.


----------



## coldplay (Jan 19, 2012)

Coldplay – means... Well the band I guess, but I don't know why they named it Coldplay.
As for my YouTube channel (ClaymoreQuickScoper) I used to be a huge Call of Duty junkie; kind of self-explanatory. I'm over that now.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 1, 2012)

applemobile said:


> NOt sure if anyone here remembers this. But yeah, that is an apple mobile. And yes, i ave had the nickname long, long before the mobile phone.


 
LOL I just watched some of this. Nostalgic moment xD


----------



## ottozing (Feb 1, 2012)

otto = ????????
+
zing = ?????????
=
profit?


----------



## Penguino138 (Feb 1, 2012)

Penguino138 
=
Penguin (my favorite animal back in the day)
+
o (makes it sorta spanish-like)
+
138 (Penguino99 was taken on runescape, so they recommended I use 138)

Peregrinecommando99 (My youtube account)
=
Peregrine (peregrine falcons were my favorite animal)
+
commando (my favorite game was Star Wars Republic Commando)
+
99 (why not put two of your favorite number to make it better?


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 3, 2012)

NOLAcuber= new Orleans,la and cuber for obvious reasons


----------



## ressMox (Feb 6, 2012)

ress = resurrection, extra 's' just because it looks better
mox = from the Magic Joke card Mox Lotus

mostly just chose it cause it looks kinda cool


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Feb 6, 2012)

chrisandstuff

chris=my name
and stuff= something me and my uncle add to the end of almost every sentence we say.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 6, 2012)

city = i live in New York City
zach = my name


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 6, 2012)

well i think this is kinda obvious...
so cubing is awsum (i spelled it wrong cuz i think it looks better that way)!


----------



## QPowerPrime (Jan 10, 2015)

QPower: Quantum power machines add on for a game i can't remember.

Prime: Only first is good enough.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dat bump.

Anyway idk what my username means. I made it even before I was aware that there was a Naruto character called guy sensei. I've been using this as a username since I was 10 or so.


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

My username is just (some of) my initials.




QPowerPrime said:


> Prime: Only first is good enough.


But 1 isn't a prime number!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> My username is just (some of) my initials.



Y U NO LDM


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Y U NO LDM


Shortly after I joined, I started thinking maybe I should have been LdM instead of TDM. I remember I was going to PM a mod and ask to have it changed, because I'd only done 10-20 posts. I eventually decided against it, because I thought they probably wouldn't change it.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 10, 2015)

Lerenard: French for "the fox" it was a pseudonym I used in French class when I wrote my name on my papers. Now I just use it as a general pseudonym.
Pro: it's cool and French
Con: no one can read or pronounce it.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 10, 2015)

epic bump time

ryan = my first name
j = initial of my second name
92 = year of birth


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 10, 2015)

Ordway Persyn because thats my name XD
I'm named after dads foster dad. He died before i was born


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Bertie Longden = Bert Longden = Bert Adams (my mothers surname) = Berdadums (slurred) = Berd 

Crazyyyy


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 10, 2015)

antonie: my name
faz fan: speeks for itself


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 11, 2015)

Rocky, my dog's name and 0701 is my birthday, July 1st the first day of the seventh month.


----------



## IWillCube (Jan 11, 2015)

Mine is pretty self explanatory but Will is also my first name.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 11, 2015)

See if you can spot mine.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ugh I honestly don't even know where to begin. In short, it's a mixture of my philosophical beliefs and my affinity for games. I've typed long paragraphs about my name before. >.<


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 15, 2015)

Dee = D
Dubb = W (double-U)

DW = Dan White = My Name

DeeDubb = everyone spells it DeeDub.


----------



## RicardoRix (Jan 15, 2015)

RicardoRix
My real name is Richard. When I was 12 (in the 80's) and played a BBC B car racing game called REVS, I wanted a name that sounded more like a racing driver (Riccardo Patrese), so I came up with the snazzy Ricardo Rix.
Later, my first forays in on-line gaming was with Trackmania (another car racing game), and I choose same nickname as a bit of a joke to myself, little did I know that I would be all consumed with this game for about 4 years even helping 
Nadeo (the developers of the game) with their\our StarTrack campaign on TMX website that I helped develop.

I know it sounds like a 12 year olds name, and I'm now 41, but hey-ho. I can't think of a better one.
This nickname has since stuck. My online persona is destined to be a 12 year old fantasy racing driver forever!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 15, 2015)

RicardoRix said:


> RicardoRix
> My real name is Richard. When I was 12 (in the 80's) and played a BBC B car racing game called REVS, I wanted a name that sounded more like a racing driver (Riccardo Patrese), so I came up with the snazzy Ricardo Rix.
> Later, my first forays in on-line gaming was with Trackmania (another car racing game), and I choose same nickname as a bit of a joke to myself, little did I know that I would be all consumed with this game for about 4 years even helping
> Nadeo (the developers of the game) with their\our StarTrack campaign on TMX website that I helped develop.
> ...



It's much better then mine, the email address I made when I was 7... -_-
I really wish I didn't sign up with it..


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 17, 2015)

IRN: my initials. Juggle: my favorite hobby before I started cubing. (I'm still more skilled at juggling than at cubing) 28: meh


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 19, 2015)

ducttapecuber:

ducttape: I used to create complicated duct tape art (if anyone cares to see I'll send you pictures)

cuber: I do this thing where I solve an 80's toy sorta fast

ducttapecuber originally started as a youtube channel years ago where I was going to post both cubing and duct tape art videos. Yeah, that never really happened


----------



## tps (Jan 19, 2015)

My initials: Timothy Paul Stockman. I've used this since 1979 as a user ID (on a unix system back then). Before that, my randomly assigned ID at the computer center was IX5.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2015)

Erm 
k-first initial
c-middle initial
l-last initial 
ejeune-the stuff after the last initial


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2015)

tps said:


> My initials: Timothy Paul Stockman. I've used this since 1979 as a user ID (on a unix system back then). Before that, my randomly assigned ID at the computer center was IX5.


I would have thought you called yourself TPS because of your TPS.


----------



## tps (Jan 19, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I would have thought you called yourself TPS because of your TPS.



I'm a newbie, so right now my TPS is low.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 19, 2015)

For the first few months I was on this forum, I somehow didn't notice that irontwig's username was iron twig. I read it as iron-t-wig. Didn't notice the word twig. I randomly noticed that it was iron twig later and I was amazed I'd ever not noticed.


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> For the first few months I was on this forum, I somehow didn't notice that irontwig's username was iron twig. I read it as iron-t-wig. Didn't notice the word twig. I randomly noticed that it was iron twig later and I was amazed I'd ever not noticed.


I had more than a few months of misreading antonie faz fan's name. It was only around a month ago that someone who had also been misreading it pointed it out.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just as bad if not worse; Until just a few days ago I assumed "Petro Leum" was just like latin for something..


----------



## DeeDubb (Jan 25, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Just as bad if not worse; Until just a few days ago I assumed "Petro Leum" was just like latin for something..



I just got that


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 26, 2015)

Obelisk - my favorite Yu-Gi-Oh god card

477 - first three digits of local phone numbers


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 30, 2015)

sneaklyfox - There's a story behind this. I had a really good friend in university. I knew her schedule inside and out. One day I had some free time and I happened to be walking near a building where she had class. I realized that her class would end soon so I decided I'd find someplace to watch the exit of the building where I knew she would come out without her being able to see me. When she came out I ran up behind her to give her a surprise hug but in my excitement actually knocked both of us to the ground, into a bit of a muddy patch. We had to get cleaned up after that and we got some scrapes on our elbows and things, but we laughed about the incident for a long time and it was just so memorable she said it was like I was a fox hunting for a bunny. It was supposed to be "sneaky" but when we talked about it we always mispronounced it "sneakly". At the time, we mispronounced other similar words with the added "L" because it was uniquely us. We also thought it sounded better with the "L" so it stuck as Sneakly Fox and I started using it as a username regularly. We came up with a lot of pairing nicks for each other.


----------



## kwykewbs (Jan 30, 2015)

kwy doesn't mean anything. and I don't know where it comes from.
kewbs is, ... 

yeah you guessed it...


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

you would think my name is unoriginal but it's actually not there a story behind it. I'm a gamer who plays minecraft and there's this thing called redstone there and people who are good at using those stuff were called as RedStoner but I really failed at using those stuff so everyone started to call me FailStoner(as you can see in my profile picture) and I just changed stoner to cuber and yeah...


----------



## EternalE (Feb 2, 2015)

Here--- 
EternalE: my first initial is E, and my ignorance is eternal.
Other places---
E_Walk: star wars fan and play on my name
Wook_E: play on E_Walk
Immortal Voddoler: Perfect anagram for Tom Marvolo Riddle.


----------



## skycubes (Feb 2, 2015)

my name is from my youtube channel, and i got it because my nickname is sky and its supposed to be saying sky cubes, not like the actual sky


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 3, 2015)

Please Dont Ask!!!


----------



## devin719 (Feb 3, 2015)

devin719

Devin = My first name

719 = my birthday


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bump

CubeWizard23
Cube = that square thing you all play with
Wizard = I am *THE *Wizard at cubing
23 = my PB as of joining


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmm... I wonder what my username means. It can't possibly be related to the company that's dominating the cubing market, could it?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 6, 2015)

Pittsburgh Penguins cant beat the Philadelphia Flyers. The Flyers are better. Gogo stanley cup 2016 boiys! 
also penguins cant fly irl, so this works perfectly with the teams. and my avatar is PDF (abbreviation of penguinsdontflybl) woth the flyers colours (orange black white)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber:
a minecraft name that my parents came up for me, when they made my account. It was a while ago. I think it was because I was Justin, and I was a cuber, but JustinCuber would sound silly so time because I timed my solves??? idk so also it's a joke Justin Time sounds like "just in time" but I'm not usually just in time I'm usually late...


----------



## mjm (Oct 6, 2015)

mjm
My initials. I also like palindromes.
Let's just be real for a minute: who doesn't?


----------



## RUBlX CUBE (Oct 10, 2015)

RUBlX CUBE, because its a cubing forum...


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 10, 2015)

I have no idea how I came up with mine


----------



## zyxantjcae654 (Oct 10, 2015)

First 3 reverse alphabet; first 3 of my username in Pokemon Indigo, Special Force PH & SF Singapore and other accounts, the username ant*** just suddenly arrived from nowhere; my initials; and address.


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 10, 2015)

It sounds cool.


----------



## EsolverB (Mar 27, 2016)

EsolverB
"E" and "B" my initials
and solver in the middle


----------



## Torch (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I haven't posted in this thread yet. Could be wrong.

Anyway, I had absolutely no reason at all to pick this username when I joined. I wasn't on many forum-like places, so I didn't have a standard username. I just chose things that sounded cool when I signed up for a new site. Some usernames I've had on other sites are SquidBoy, Galvantula, Caution, TheBowserBomb, and miserbakster. My standard username now is just RGoslow (first letter of first name + last name) or RTorque (I wanted to be Torch somewhere, but it was taken. Then I tried RTorch, which was also taken. Finally I came up with that.). If I ever change my username here, it will probably be to one of those names.

HOWEVER. I do have a sort of retroactive association for my username. This song, which I only found a few months ago, has "torch" in the title, and is what I mainly think of when I think of my username.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 28, 2016)

D = Daniel
G = Goodman
Cubes = Cubes


----------



## KotoKubing (Mar 28, 2016)

Koto: Last 4 letters of my middle name
Cubes: I HAVE NO FREAKING CLUE


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 28, 2016)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> I have no idea how I came up with mine



Don't hurt me


----------



## Boneless (Mar 29, 2016)

At scout camp a couple of years ago I became famous at the Firebuilding shelter for wearing a KFC bucket on my head to keep my hair from getting dirty/frizzy/full of ashes/on fire. Counselors started calling me Boneless because that's what was in the bucket originally.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 29, 2016)

Matt because my name is Matt
11111 because for one site I needed 9 characters for a username, so I just spammed 1's to fill space. And I've used it ever since for other sites.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 30, 2016)

I used to be on a Bible Quizzing team called Clay. Our signature (other than being a pretty decent team) was that most of us rode unicycles, and our team cheer was "to the wheel," with the dual meaning of a potter's wheel and a unicycle wheel. There used to be a bible quizzing forum, and we all had usernames like One Wheel, Ultimate Wheel, Unicyclingbiblequizzer, etc. I was One Wheel, so I've stuck with that. I don't ride unicycle much anymore, but I still coach and table official for Bible Quizzing stuff. I picked up cubing and genealogical research as hobbies about a year ago. I think my most famous relatives are Thea Foss, founder of Foss Tug (great-great-grandmother's half sister) and John Daniel Imboden, CSA General (2nd cousin 4 times removed) . I'm not much good at cubing either, but they're both puzzles with an infinite number of ways to arrive at a single correct solution.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 30, 2016)

cuz my name is Joel (duh) and when I was 11, I didn't know that common names like Joel were probably already taken as usernames, so when It wouldn't let me just be Joel, one of the suggestions came up as Joel2274 and I picked it for some reason...


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 30, 2016)

Entire used to stand for something, because originally my channel was electronics and random things. I know "E" and "N" stood for "Electronics News" but I can't remember the rest. TV was just because I saw other channels with TV in their name! That's the story of my name; at least it isn't a XY Cuber name!


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 30, 2016)

J- guess it
Bac- initials 
Boy- by default, since I'm not female last time i checked


----------



## FakeMMAP (Apr 3, 2016)

FakeMMAP

MMAP, you know who he is
Fake, because I'm not really MMAP


----------



## Isaacattack (Apr 5, 2016)

Isaacattack because my name is isaac and i used to do freestyle wrestling so i thought that it would go along with my theme of attacking people as a hobby.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 7, 2016)

i honestly have no idea why i chose this lol


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 9, 2016)

Cube = this is a cube website, Dat = translates to ''that'', Cube = this is a cube website


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 9, 2016)

Obelisk - my favorite Yu-Gi-Oh card
477 - first 3 numbers on many local phone numbers


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 9, 2016)

hs: initials
Sandwich: sounds like my surname.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 9, 2016)

OLLiver. My name is Oliver so this was only logical. Even though I don't know full OLL


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 9, 2016)

lol some weird name my 9 year old self chose


----------



## Username (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm not really sure


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Origami: I used to do origami a lot
Cuber: Well um... I'm a cuber
1: my birthday is 01/01


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Apr 9, 2016)

My dad originally chose this name as my skype name when I was 9, so this kind of stuck.

Please don't message me on skype.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 10, 2016)

turtwig=my favorite Pokemon. I use the same username for a lot of other accounts, so it was the most obvious choice.


----------



## RhysC (Apr 11, 2016)

Rhys = Rhys
C = Campbell
Rhys+C=RhysC

Much easier than they teach math in schools these days amirite


----------



## rishirs321 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rishi- My first name
R- First letter of first name
S- First letter of last name
321- Random numbers since the username 'rishirs' was already taken


----------



## Roman (Apr 11, 2016)

When I was signing up for speedsolving, as far as I can remember it asks to input my name (not a nickname, not a login, just NAME). So I entered Roman and turned out it was an untaken login.


----------



## jebzie (Apr 11, 2016)

Jebzie: Completely random name from outanowhere


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 12, 2016)

Eduard Khil: The guy from the "Troll Song" cause I looped the vid thousands of times before registration, loved the guy!


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 12, 2016)

When I first learned to code at 11 years old, I made a pseudoword generator that would create realistic (but not necessarily real) words. "molarmanful" was the first word to come out, and I've been using it since for everything.


Sent from my magical unicorn using Tapalatalkalaka


----------



## Roman (Apr 12, 2016)

molarmanful said:


> When I first learned to code at 11 years old, I made a pseudoword generator that would create realistic (but not necessarily real) words. "molarmanful" was the first word to come out, and I've been using it since for everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my magical unicorn using Tapalatalkalaka



Nice. Can you share how does your generator works exactly?


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 12, 2016)

molarmanful said:


> When I first learned to code at 11 years old, I made a pseudoword generator that would create realistic (but not necessarily real) words. "molarmanful" was the first word to come out, and I've been using it since for everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my magical unicorn using Tapalatalkalaka


Did Smerbia come from that as well?


----------



## G2013 (Apr 12, 2016)

G2013

G -> First letter of "Guido" which is my name
2013 -> random year? or the year when I joined some forum? I don't remember, but it's always 2013


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I've explained the backstory of my username in my member introduction, but I'll do it here anyway

Back when I was younger, I was really into the BIONICLE saga. I really loved the story as well as the sets Lego released. In 2008, I decided to join BIONICLESector01 Wiki, the largest BIONICLE wiki out there, but I didn't know what username to use. One of my favourite characters at that time was the Ignika, the Mask of Life. After reading the Ignika wiki page, I came across a picture of the Ignika called "Iggy.png" (no idea why it was called that lol, kinda informal for the wiki). So I just went with the username Iggy 

The funny thing is that most people nowadays think of Iggy Azalea when they see my username (on ttw especially). I sometimes find that annoying, so I use the username ainesh1998 more often when signing up on websites these days


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 13, 2016)

Roman said:


> Nice. Can you share how does your generator works exactly?


It's changed a bit, but you can see it at https://github.com/molarmanful/glucca. There's an explanation and a demo for Firefox/new versions of Chrome.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Did Smerbia come from that as well?


No, Smerbia is something else.


----------



## SenorJuan (Apr 13, 2016)

Smerbia is, like, _something else_, man......

I have a Spanish-speaking friend (Senor Sebastian) who 'Spanishised' my English name to give me the nickname 'Senor Juan'.
He's the only person in recent years I've attempted to teach to solve, but he's very flighty and impatient, so it was a failure.


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 17, 2016)

I may not have used CLL when I chose this username, I cannot remember. It's a reference to the rapper CL Smooth.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 19, 2016)

Kotra come from when I first got clash of clans and I had no idea on what my username would be so I just wrote some random letters and from that time my name where I wanted to be anonymous became kotra.

But then I decided to buy minecraft and someone with the username kotra already existed so I took the number 25 (I don't really know why) and putted that after kotra and from that time my username on sites ane games and things like that have been kotra25.


----------



## WACWCA (May 19, 2016)

WAC- my initials WCA- you know
I just found it ironic that my initials wee almost the same


----------



## Boneless (May 20, 2016)

Iggy said:


> I think I've explained the backstory of my username in my member introduction, but I'll do it here anyway
> 
> Back when I was younger, I was really into the BIONICLE saga. I really loved the story as well as the sets Lego released. In 2008, I decided to join BIONICLESector01 Wiki, the largest BIONICLE wiki out there, but I didn't know what username to use. One of my favourite characters at that time was the Ignika, the Mask of Life. After reading the Ignika wiki page, I came across a picture of the Ignika called "Iggy.png" (no idea why it was called that lol, kinda informal for the wiki). So I just went with the username Iggy
> 
> The funny thing is that most people nowadays think of Iggy Azalea when they see my username (on ttw especially). I sometimes find that annoying, so I use the username ainesh1998 more often when signing up on websites these days


A fellow Bionicle fan! Do you/have you used BZPower at all?


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 21, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> WAC- my initials WCA- you know
> I just found it ironic that my initials wee almost the same


I find it ironic that you used the term ironic incorrectly.


----------



## Iggy (May 27, 2016)

Boneless said:


> A fellow Bionicle fan! Do you/have you used BZPower at all?


Cool, nice to see someone else into Bionicle here  Yeah I used to use it quite often up to late 2011 (when I discovered Speedsolving lol). I'm Iggy on there as well


----------



## aubreygraham (Jun 22, 2016)

My user name means 'Fair Ruler of the Little People'.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 24, 2016)

Please don't ask!!!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

My username comes from the initials of my name and surname(s). Also from my first logon name at my first job to which I just added another 3 letters for my second surname. It also has some round sound to it, so I like it


----------



## JimCube (Jun 25, 2016)

Jim: fake name
Cube: Why not
So my name is: fake name why not


----------



## DJ4Y (Jun 25, 2016)

DJ4Y

D - First letter of surname

J4Y - Jay, first name, but with a 4 because of usernames being taken and to 'look cool'

sometimes I add 20, which is part of my DOB


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 26, 2016)

FastCubeMaster
=
SlowSphereNoob

didn't even need to post anything here for people to figure that out.


----------



## xCarlos (Jun 26, 2016)

xCarlos

Middle name is Carl.
Meh, carlos sounds cool.
'x' because someone already took Carlos


----------



## aubreygraham (Aug 17, 2016)

I have taken my user name Aburey and I think it is a unique name. I like my name and got it's small description on http://www.babynology.com/meaning-aubrey-f1.html.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 17, 2016)

Umm- Roux's 2-gen
Roux- Someone's last name


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 17, 2016)

My username is kind of based on my profile picture.

I was creating an animation for this guy with a yellow blocky face. I thought it looked kind of like a gold cube so I removed the facial features. 29 is my birth date.


----------



## Teoidus (Aug 17, 2016)

Typed tedious wrong once and liked how it turned out.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 18, 2016)

I created this username as one of my first usernames ever on the internet and I wanted to pretend I was good at whatever I had made an account for. 

Thus, good at this. 

(see, I'm even good at making usernames!)


----------



## RennuR (Aug 28, 2016)

Am I able to change my name btw...


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 29, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Am I able to change my name btw...


You have to become a premium member... Although LRXC sounds cool. Little runner XC


----------



## RennuR (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking of changing my name to Cross. Because I run Cross Country, the white cross on a rubiks cube, and im a christian so jesus's cross. Imma keep LRXC though


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 30, 2016)

LRXC said:


> Yeah I was thinking of changing my name to Cross. Because I run Cross Country, the white cross on a rubiks cube, and im a christian so jesus's cross. Imma keep LRXC though


Cross on Rubik's cube. Jk


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 18, 2017)

MASTERMIND2368

I needed a username for something and I couldn't think of anything. I was looking everywhear and I saw the board game "Mastermind" That was taken. I tried MASTERMIND2468, but that was taken, then I tried 2368 and it wasn't


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 21, 2017)

Solve. 
That.
Cube.


Spoiler



OR ELSE!


Nah I don't like it when cubes and puzzles are left unsolved/uncompleted. The rest is a no brainer.


----------



## VenomCubing (Apr 26, 2017)

Venom: derived from my gamertag "venomhydra" which was based off of a beyblade i made up, which was based off of a bakugan that i didnt make up that i liked when i was about 8 years old. Venom just stuck.

Cubing: pretty much self explanatory, but if you need an explanation:

Cubing.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cuber: I am a cuber otherwise why would I be posting here.
314159: because I got interested in pi and learnt 294 decimal places. It's 314159 and not 3.14159 because the forum does not allow full stops so 3.141592653589693238462643383279502884197169399375105820975944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093843609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249107...


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 19, 2017)

Kaptain Kook, because:

Kaptain: sensational spelling of captain
Kook: cause I'm kinda kooky and... you know... captain cook.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 19, 2017)

You would have a pretty nice abbreviation


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 19, 2017)

#adadad

I = I
<3 = love
SCS = ????????????????? <----Click HERE!!!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 20, 2017)

This account made when I was a 13 years old lol 
Gareth = Gareth Bale, a soccer (I like to say it football) player.
Bert = 2nd syllable of my name.
11 = Bale's shirt number.


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 20, 2017)

Umm Roux? said:


> You would have a pretty nice abbreviation


Oh man never even thought about that


----------



## WalrusManInACan (Jul 26, 2017)

Walrus: favorite animal
Man: my gender
In a: idk
Can: rhymes with man


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

Goat herder at the Green T Homestead


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 6, 2017)

i m pretty sure many people know my name....(If u ever watched harry potter....big fan of it boy..too good).....
but i dident put harry porter and his friends name cause my real name resembles his a bit with him....


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 13, 2017)

heyitsconnor - pretty self explanatory


----------



## wlcm2rlt (Jan 27, 2018)

In 2012 I was fond of, like, dubstep (?) and were listeting a lot to Nero. I liked their 'Welcome Reality' album very much (their second album is really worth listening!) and decided that adding '2' to the title would make a nice nickname, both kinda meaningful and music-related (I'm really all about music throughout my life)


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Faz said:


> Describe what your username means.
> 
> 
> eg:
> ...


1001010101001: 4777
FAZ = F2L After Zeroing
Zeroing = Orienting all the edges for a easier F2L. So you use ECFOP


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

tnk351
just... tnk351


----------



## teboecubes (Feb 13, 2018)

Teboe - my last name

Cubes - this is a cubing forum

its also my youtube channel name and username for pretty much anything else


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Ypermcuber: Because I seem to only get Y perms


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

(sorry for bumping threads)
Melvin: my name
tnh: an acronym for my family name and my given chinese name
327: 32 and 7, two of my favourite numbers


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 20, 2021)

Well @Melvintnh327, let's follow the same path. 

Cube - pretty self explanatory 
Red - my favorite color

My prior pfp was my favorite cube pattern (checkered cube in a cube) on my favorite angle. (Red green white)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 20, 2021)

Faz said:


> Describe what your username means.
> eg:
> fazrulz:
> 
> ...


(the irony)

---

Filipe: My first name
Teixeira: My surname

shocking, right?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2023)

Faz said:


> Describe what your username means.
> 
> 
> eg:
> ...


abunickabhi means

abu is a nickname of abhi or abhijeet.


----------



## cubenerd74 (Jan 4, 2023)

Cubenerd74
Cubenerd: what I am
74: the number in my address


----------



## sDLfj (Wednesday at 4:53 PM)

This thread is relevant to me, lol.

Whenever I have to pick usernames for forums I always get stressed out about it and often I'll spend hours thinking of something and then not make an account. So instead of stressing out about it, I just slapped my keyboard, made a couple letters capital and submitted it.


----------

